# Hunting Themed Trunk or Treat Ideas



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I know this doesn't have a whole lot to do with hunting but I need a little help. My church is doing a trunk or treat Saturday night and my husband and I are doing a hunting theme. I need some ideas on how to decorate the back of our truck. I have a deer decoy/target that I am going to put an orange vest and cap on. I also have some camo burlap but that's about it. For some reason I am really stumped on what to do. I would really appreciate any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm that is kind of a hard one:lol: Do you have a pop up blind? you could make the kids reach in "blind" do get their candy:noidea: that is about all I can think of right now :confused3::lol:


----------

